# Solved: Fujitsu laptop keyboard showing wrong characters



## beaglehound (Jul 15, 2003)

Any help to correct this problem would be appreciated.
I don't know if this is a hardware issue or a software issue. Whenever I press certain letters I get a numeric stroke. For example:

m=0
j=1
k=2
l=3
u=4
i=5
o=6

The only reason I'm able to type this is because I've connected another keyboard up to the laptop.


----------



## Selppinevoli (May 2, 2005)

Most likely you have some kind of number lock feature on. It's so you can use the letters as you would a number pad on a standard keyboard.

Try to find a key on your keyboard labeled "Num Lock" and press it (you may have to hold down something like an "Fn" key while pushing the Num Lock button).


----------



## beaglehound (Jul 15, 2003)

Selppinevoli~ Problem solved! You were right. The "Num Lk" key was on. Thank you for the help.


----------

